# gnome2 install on freebsd 9.0



## jchutch2 (Aug 28, 2012)

Having an issue installing gnome on my server. It keeps failing on deskbar-applet


```
checking for DESKBAR... yes
checking for gnomeapplet module... no
configure: error: gnomeapplet Python module required to build deskbar
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please run the gnomelogalyzer, available from
"http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/gnomelogalyzer.sh", which will diagnose the
problem and suggest a solution. If - and only if - the gnomelogalyzer cannot
solve the problem, report the build failure to the FreeBSD GNOME team at
gnome@FreeBSD.org, and attach (a)
"/usr/ports/deskutils/deskbar-applet/work/deskbar-applet-2.32.0/config.log",
(b) the output of the failed make command, and (c) the gnomelogalyzer output.
Also, it might be a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed
on your system (i.e. an `ls /var/db/pkg`). Put your attachment up on any
website, copy-and-paste into http://freebsd-gnome.pastebin.com, or use
send-pr(1) with the attachment. Try to avoid sending any attachments to the
mailing list (gnome@FreeBSD.org), because attachments sent to FreeBSD mailing
lists are usually discarded by the mailing list software.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/deskutils/deskbar-applet.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/deskutils/deskbar-applet.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/gnome2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/gnome2.
```

Snippet from /usr/ports/deskutils/deskbar-applet/work/deskbar-applet-2.32.0/config.log

```
configure:13303: $? = 0
configure:13380: result: yes
configure:13387: checking for gnomeapplet module
configure:13389: DISPLAY= $PYTHON -c '
import pygtk
pygtk.require("2.0")

try:
    import gnomeapplet
except ImportError, e:
    if str(e).find("gnomeapplet") >= 0:
          raise
except:
    pass
'
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "<string>", line 2, in <module>
ImportError: No module named pygtk
configure:13414: $? = 1
configure:13419: result: no
configure:13421: error: gnomeapplet Python module required to build deskbar
```
I have done a portsnap update...make deinstall and reinstall...portupgrade -i. Nothing is making this work. I'm thinking I'm just doing something newbish and stupid. Any thoughts would be wonderfully appreciated.


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 28, 2012)

Check out http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-gnome/2011-October/026601.html


----------



## jchutch2 (Aug 28, 2012)

I did see that. But this:

```
I have py27-gnome-desktop-2.32.0_1 installed, but as I found out now, its
/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gnomeapplet.so depended 
on the now obsolete libicui18n.so.46, and current on is libicui18n.so.48 
and this caused configure failure.
```
doesn't tell me too much as for a solution...Am I missing something?


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 28, 2012)

You should rebuild all ports that depends on devel/icu.


> 20110711:
> AFFECTS: users of devel/icu
> AUTHOR: bapt@FreeBSD.org
> 
> ...


----------



## jchutch2 (Aug 28, 2012)

So I've done all of that. I'm still getting the same error:

ImportError: No module named pygtk

Kinda frustrating. Does anyone have additional thoughts? Is there some more specific information I could provide that may help?

And thanks again...


----------



## jchutch2 (Aug 28, 2012)

One more bit of information. I received this error when trying to build py-gtk from port:

```
[root@localhost /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/py-gtk]# make reinstall

===>  py27-gtk-0.6.11_11 conflicts with installed package(s): 
      py26-gobject-2.26.0
      py27-gtk-2.24.0_1

      They will not build together.
      Please remove them first with pkg_delete(1).
```
So when I attempt to do so:

```
pkg_delete: package 'py26-gobject-2.26.0' is required by these other packages
and may not be deinstalled:
alacarte-0.13.2_1
brasero-2.32.1_2
cheese-2.32.0_1
empathy-2.32.2_2
eog-2.32.1_2
epiphany-2.30.6_2
evince-2.32.0_6
evolution-2.32.1_2
evolution-exchange-2.32.1_1
farsight2-0.0.22
file-roller-2.32.1,1
gdm-2.30.5_3
gnome-applets-2.32.1.1_3
gnome-control-center-2.32.1
gnome-desktop-2.32.1_1
gnome-games-2.32.1_2
gnome-netstatus-2.28.2
gnome-panel-2.32.1
gnome-power-manager-2.32.0_1
gnome-session-2.32.1_1
gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1_3
gnome-system-tools-2.32.0_1
gnome-user-share-2.30.1_1
gnome-utils-2.32.0,1
gtk-vnc-0.3.10_4
kde4-4.5.5
kdenetwork-4.5.5_1
kdeutils-printer-applet-4.5.5
mousetweaks-2.32.1
nautilus-2.32.2.1_1
nautilus-sendto-2.32.0_1
orca-2.32.1_1
py26-gnome-2.28.1_2
py26-gnome-desktop-2.32.0_1
py26-gstreamer-0.10.20
py26-notify-0.1.1_7
py27-gtksourceview-2.10.1
py27-papyon-0.5.4
py27-telepathy-butterfly-0.5.15_1
seahorse-plugins-2.30.1_6
sound-juicer-2.32.0
system-config-printer-1.1.16_2
system-config-printer-kde-4.5.5
telepathy-farsight-0.0.15
telepathy-qt4-0.4.2
totem-2.32.0_1
vinagre-2.30.3_1
vino-2.32.2_2
py27-gtk-2.24.0_1
py27-gnome-desktop-2.32.0_2
```


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 28, 2012)

From pkg_delete(1):
[CMD=]# pkg_delete -f py26-gobject-2.26.0[/CMD]


----------

